# Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

I wanted to start this thread so that people who do alot of research on what kinds of products to put into their cars can have some impressions of the product from the people that have bought it; rather than the sky is always blue and the sun warms my heart motiff you get from the manufacturer.
Although I wanted to start this thread to say that 034 is a great product and 034 EFi is a great company I cant. My experiences with 034 have been anything less than full of headaches and annoyances. But I digress; I will start from the very beginning and tell the story in full and you can make your own conclusions.
I started off wanting to go BT for awhile now and recently (this past spring) a friend of mine totalled his GTI (which wasnt his fault - he was hit from behind at a stop sign). He had a BT set up which he graciously gave me some of the parts so that I could put together my own fairly cheaply. 
After sourcing a "few" parts from the man [email protected] I got my project on the way. (btw USRT is one of the best companies I have ever dealt with and I definatly recommend anyone looking for parts check him out! Within a few days we had my buddies car back to stock and mine almost put back together. I had done alot of research prior to doing the BT upgrade and I was originally going to take the car to [email protected] for a custom ECU tune but I decided against that since I wanted the ability to change my boost settings and go from high to low and to a race program at the track. Now some would ask why I didnt end up going with BT software from REVO or Uni? I thought about that angle as well and didnt want to go that route due to the thought of maybe doing a much bigger and more in depth BT set up in the next year. 
So Standalone was the only other choice. I searched around for a few months looking at different stand alones and talking to people who had various systems to see which would be the best for me. (*this was all done prior to me installing the BT setup of course) I thought that 034 would be a good choice since they offered a pre-made harness and a "complete 1.8t kit with a DBC conversion". They said that they could fab the harness in a week or a week and half and that I would only need to wire up the rest of the harness and that would take 2-8 hours. I thought that was reasonable and said why not. They pride themselves at 034 for having the best customer service; the availability of being on the west coast and being able to get ahold of late into the night east coast time; and the ease of interfacing this system into VW's and Audi's - since its made for these cars. *hardly the truth*
I placed my order with 034 the beginning of Summer/End of Spring(plenty of time to make it and install it):and said that I really needed the SEM package so I could get it installed before Waterfest so I could have it for that. They said that wouldnt be a problem and they would put a rush on my order. Well a few weeks go by and then that turns into to almost a month and still not SEM so I call them and ask what is going on and they said my order wasnt even started on since they had DubWars and other orders to fill. I said what do you mean mine isnt completed last time I talked to you you said that it wouldnt be a problem and it would be started asap. They chaulked it up to a new sales associate and that it was his fault not telling me there was an order wait list. So I asked if there was someway I could be compensated for missing my deadline and not being able to go to waterfest with my car even though they said I would be able too. They said sure and I wanted to see if I could get a prototype valve cover that they were planning on releasing at Waterfest or after. They said that wouldnt be a problem. Later when I asked about that vary conversation I was told by Javad that 034 as a company doesnt give out free parts and that my situation was mine own responsibility?







Nice customer service there.. since the prototype was $20 and I shelled out over 3k.. I decided to suck it up and just see how good the system was and I recieved the package soon after.. (another couple of weeks.. even though I had 3 day Air on it..) 
After deciding to purchase 034 and spending almost $3,300.00 for the whole 1.8t complete package and shipping I decided to get the standalone installed by C&M Performance up in NY since I really didnt want to fool around with installing the SEM even though I wasnt supposed to take more than 2-8 hours according to 034







But I thought alright another $200 - $600 to get it working after this point was worth it.. After talking with Chris at C&M Performance he said I needed to come down to shop to see what a mess the 034 SEM was. When I arrived at the shop I saw wiring mess surrounding my car.. The "pre-made" harness wasnt NEARLY long enough to even reach into the car.. Shoot it couldnt even reach into the rain try without running the injector harness straight over the valve cover..







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Chris before had asked 034 what they do with the stock harness and where a good place to put the ECU would be and they responded by saying that they build race cars and they usally "tuck" the OEM harness in the corner of the engine bay and put the ecu in the car. Even though the 034 ECU isnt heat or water proof like the Tec systems are. More "amazing customer service"... After further inspection of the harness since Chris had to lengthen the harness to put the ecu in the car he discovered that on the harness most of the solder connections were broken and they were almost all broken around the transistors. I guess paying $600 for a custom harness was a good idea..







yeah right.. Definatly a waste.. 
Then looking at the DBC conversion I saw that the pedal for the gas didnt mount of exactly where the OEM holes where even though 034 said it would. The throttle body cable was soo long it could be wrapped around the battery and the into the interior. After getting on the phone to see if 034 would fix these issues they said it was my problem and I would have to deal with these obviously wrong parts. Again what an awesome show of customer service.
So after a few months of trying to find out how to get this SEM to work and troubleshooting various errors and issues and paying Chris over $1,400 extra the car finally was put together and ran with a base map. After the car was running I had Kevin Black come down to get as best of a tune on the car as we could get in a day. Kevin spent over 10 hours on the car and we got an awesome road tune soley due to his God like skills tuning.








Although tuning with 034 has to be the most time consuming event in the history of tuning since you cannot change anymore than one tuning block at a time; or make a base map on the computer before starting the car. *unlike Autronic or DTA* All tuning with 034 must be done when the car is running and through the ECU in the car. Just a serious time consuming event for any tuner.. Definatly not easy or user friendly. Another weak point in the kit is that their wiring diagram isnt straight forward and when we asked exactly how they thought everything should go we got another.. Its your problem not ours.
All in all after spending soo much money just on my standalone I wouldnt recommend 034 to anyone with any kind of VW or Audi. The headaches that you will have not from just running standalone but from using 034 EFi SEM will be plentiful. I would recommend DTA or Autronic over 034 anyday of the week. I know many dont like DTA and this it vary inferior.. But many have tried to run 034 over small SEM companies like SDS and have had horror stories.. DTA has been used alot by C&M Performance which boasted the fastest fwd VW in the world and is also used if I am not mistaken by Schimmel Performance.
The idea of this post is to give anyone looking for ideas or comments about SEMs systems a thread in order to do so. I hope this helps some peoples decisions and allows them to know that you cannot trust what the manufactuer says and to look to first hand experiences to make decisions.

Cheers


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (UBER1.8t)*

Sorry.
After shelling out ~$5-6k for ~tuning how does the car run now?
Do you have the ~adjustability you were originally after?
in short: was this all worth it?
mmm expensive lesson.
-Jeff


----------



## agnhare77 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (UBER1.8t)*

wow im glad i read this thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (agnhare77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agnhare77* »_wow im glad i read this thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









No problem..
SEM does give alot of adjustability and yes I beleive standalone is worth it just not this particular one. 
Yes this has been an expensive lesson.. One big one







Oh well you gotta learn some how.
Cheers


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

There shouldn't be ANY soldiers in a "new" harness, or very very very few... Typically you run the wire, wrap it in whatever your going to sleeve it in, and then crip on the pins and insert them into the connectors. Not a single soldier or excess joint. 
This is done to avoid broken soldiers exactly like what you had.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_There shouldn't be ANY soldiers in a "new" harness, or very very very few... Typically you run the wire, wrap it in whatever your going to sleeve it in, and then crip on the pins and insert them into the connectors. Not a single soldier or excess joint. 
This is done to avoid broken soldiers exactly like what you had. 

Well I am just telling you how they made the harness that cost me an additional $600.. I believe you at your word; I am not a big wiring guy


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

wow i was looking at 034, thanks for the heads up man


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (UBER1.8t)*

See this is the same garbage I was hoping to avoid.Please note that there are 2 sides to every story and Javad himself has replied to you. *IN THIS THREAD.*

_Quote, originally posted by *Javad Shadzi @ 034Motorsports* »_
"Uber1.8t", I'm not sure who you are based on your Vortex profile, but I don't believe I've talked to you any time soon about the problems you describe.
I would love to speak with you and at least be given a chance to respond to your concerns, and to make any issues you've had correct.
At 034 we pride ourselves in supporting our customers and treating clients like friends, you can contact me the following ways:
Cell - 408-910-5289
Company line - 510-657-6707
Email - [email protected]
Thanks, hope to speak with you soon,


It seems to me that your more focused on being a 5 year old and pointing fingers rather than solving the problem.You have a handful of people who are WILLING to help you,either on Motorgeek.com or directly @ 034 Motorsports.

_Quote, originally posted by *UBER1.8t* »_But many have tried to run 034 over small SEM companies like SDS and have had horror stories..

See when people post junk like this it gets my jolly's in a bunch...Which "many" do you know that have had horror stories with 034efi?I know every single 034 user on vortex,do you?I know who has had problems and what was done to correct it...do you?I think not so please dont speak for others when you yourself refuse to solve your own issue.
Does it not seem wierd that the feedback from 034 is always positive and yet you and your "pal" make it sound like it was the worst thing ever?Stop trying to burn your bridges with slander....it gets you nowhere in the end.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (UBER1.8t)*

Big boy toys should not be put into the hands of a child.
The wiring pin outs are cake to read.
The system is breeze to tune.
You cry because you didn't recieve free parts... give me a break.
Delete this thread, this guy is a joke.
It's painfuly obvious you have never dealt with DTA, Autronic, or any other standalone. As you couldn't even install 034.
Grow up dude.




_Modified by BubonicCorrado at 10:51 AM 11-8-2006_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

the point is the guy got some shop to install it and they ran into problems....sure they may have a FAST vw....but what did they use to tune it, how similar was there setup to yours? And i truly dont think ANY company would be such an Ahole as you so make them out to be...phone calls were claimed to be made and conversations were said to be had but the one guy one here says he NEVER heard of these so called problems and they are not on the motorgeek forum...so someone is blowing smoke and i dont think a company with such a rep would be the one to do it over one customer.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

I dont know why you'd say that DTA is superior to 034, true that Brian went 9's on DTA and now it's the new VR bandwagon, but i wouldn't say it's superior. You can make just as much power with the 034 to say the least.
Paul


----------



## newt_ (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_There shouldn't be ANY soldiers in a "new" harness, or very very very few... Typically you run the wire, wrap it in whatever your going to sleeve it in, and then crip on the pins and insert them into the connectors. Not a single soldier or excess joint. 
This is done to avoid broken soldiers exactly like what you had. 

Hey, I'm Nate, I work on developing and testing each 034 harness before it ships, let me just address some of the techincal points brought up here... 
The _only_ solder joints in the early motronic PnP harnesses was at the the VR line to the crank signal, as the stock motronic systems are finicky as hell when sharing a crank trigger signal. We drop the line level to our ECU so it doesn't pull the signal down below what the stock ECU is happy with, and this is a proven setup all our customer's run. 
We are now doing these style splitters differently due to some early failures like this, but in this case thats obviously a moot point. These solder joints are made at the wires themselves, heat shrunk re-wrapped with the braided shielding, then glued and heat shrunk again for the strongest mechanical joint in-line. We've had people beat the 'ish out of these however, and we're building separate connector interceptors now to alleviate this problem - worst case if something in that series is damaged you can always just plug the 034 ECU in directly and leave the motronic out of the loop. You lose your tach and ABS of course, but everything will run as it should in an emergency. 
Also, this is all for DBW cars only remember. Every single plug-in harness I personally test on my bench, so it worked then. Whatever happened in packing/shipping/installation/whatever must have damaged the harness unfortunately. I'm not saying this is anyones fault, and it's something we would have happily fixed on our dime as it was a shortcoming in our product, and also why we don't do that style of modification any more. 
Most customers like the ability to be able to return the car to stock if they choose, so removing the entire stock motronic harness isn't something they want to do, often wrap up the injector and coil leads and tuck them back in the engine bay somewhere. We just relayed this information to you. You can still cut out and clean up your stock harness can't you? We're not stopping you from doing that, many of our customers return their car to stock and can sell it to move onto other projects if they choose that's all. :thumbs up:
The DBC conversion I'm not sure what you've got going on, we've done tons of Mk4 DBC conversions here w/o a hitch. By all means send me some pictures to [email protected], I'd like to see whats up, again, we were never notified of this at the time.
You certainly can change more than one cell at a time, hold CTRL at one corner in the map and arrow over and up/down to the other corner of the group of cells you want to change and release CTRL. This will give you an option dialog to change the cell values a number of ways. You can also do global changes of course with the scaler and idle offset. This is all published in the tuning manual.
As for the wiring diagrams, what specifically is in question? I'd love to hear of any mistakes. I make and publish most of our 'official' diagrams. I obviously have no control of anyone else's information that gets posted from time to time. But do admit that I am in fact human and mistakes can happen. So again, if there is an erroneous currently published document of ours please let me know.
As for your other points, I never dealt with you directly, so I'll let Javad chime in if he gets a chance, but I have spoken with him, and your claims are just a smidge exagerated.
So by all means, we're around if you have issues and need to ask us something or have problems with anything. And we do and will always stand by the fact that we're striving to be the most approachable and accessible SEM provider out there. 
Granted, everyone has different expectations, making a BT car run and haul ass isn't as simple as going down to your local BT tuner and putting some quarters in the machine, there are always unexpected twists. If we screw up, we'll be accountable, just be sure to let us know what we screwed up on! 
Again, we're here to help just about every day of the week including weekends and are always happy to walk through issues like this with customers.


_Modified by newt_ at 11:44 AM 11-8-2006_


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_See this is the same garbage I was hoping to avoid.Please note that there are 2 sides to every story and Javad himself has replied to you. *IN THIS THREAD.*
It seems to me that your more focused on being a 5 year old and pointing fingers rather than solving the problem.You have a handful of people who are WILLING to help you,either on Motorgeek.com or directly @ 034 Motorsports.

See when people post junk like this it gets my jolly's in a bunch...Which "many" do you know that have had horror stories with 034efi?I know every single 034 user on vortex,do you?I know who has had problems and what was done to correct it...do you?I think not so please dont speak for others when you yourself refuse to solve your own issue.

I have spoken with nate and Javad personally over the phone a few times in the summer. Once the car was placed at C&M I was still around everyday at the golf course and never had alot of time to make any phone calls and relay exactly what has happening because of the fact that my car was in Long Island, NY and I was in CT (around Hartford). 
I was never trying to get free parts or cry about it until I did..? I dont know when I ever said that.. All that I was trying to say in this thread was that I had recieved alot of parts from 034 that were either wrong or I was missing parts all together (breather for the oil, and a bracket for the throttle body..) When Javad recently called Chris at C&M he knew of these issues and said that he had sent out parts to C&M to fix this problem but they never came to C&M or to me. I am not a little kid trying to play with big toys either.. Thats a pretty ridiculous comment as well. I knew installing the 034 was out of my league so I sent it to a shop to have them install it and then they even ran into big issues.
In my opinion I would say that as far as ease of tuning I would say DTA and Autronic would be better just since you can tune more than one log at a time. That is my only point I was making.. The car was tuned by Kevin Black so I highly doubt you can say it was badly tuned. I am furthermore not trying to say that all the people that have boughten 034 are idiots or have the worst system.. I just explaining my experiences and why I will never buy from 034 again.
In my opinion if a company makes a mistake and then wants to try to make the customer happy by fixing this problem than thats great.. But dont come back to me after I write up a thread 5 months after I have bought the system and expressed these issues over the summer to try to make up for bad customer service.
Hope that clarifys things a little better.  This thread was just my experience and I am sure there are over a 100 threads where people love 034.. I am just not one of them..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2005)

Ryan, you're obviously furious at us, thus the most hateful post I've ever seen publicly against us








On one hand, you're seem legitimately miffed, so I feel the need to apologize. On the other hand, much of what you've said is simply not true, out of context or has been mischaracterized to make 034 look worse than reality.
You contacted me/us once, during that 1-hour talk, your beef was that our harness took longer than 2 hours to install. My reply, "We don't quote 2 hours install times, where the heck did you get that idea?!" I believe Chris ended up charging about 6-8 hours or so, much more reasonable and what should be expected when its all said and done.
Apart from that talk, we never spoke about any of the problems you claim to have. To get to the truth, I just called up Chris at C&M, he was a straight shooter on how we screwed up:
1 - We sent the wrong TPS connector on the harness compared to the TB you were sent, Chris swapped on the correct connector, simple fix, we were not notified of this problem, we would happily have fixed it.
and 
2 - The resistor connections broke in the harness, Chris says he called and spoke with Christian and there were able to figure it out relatively quickly.
Again, I was not notified of either of these situations which I would have happily fixxed.
WRT to the coil cover, its true, we don't give out free product, why should we? You were offered a discount (to basically cost) on an order of your choice, maybe you misunderstood this as "free", I apologize if that's the case.
Up until now, I wasn't even sure what your name was, I called Chris and he was nice enough to let me know who you are so I could go back and review your order. Technically, you purchased all this product through Scott at USRT, you didn't purchase it directly from us, we certainly didn't make $3300 from this sale.
The lesson here, if you are working with a reputable company and you have issues with their product (which is inevitable), CALL THEM, WORK WITH THEM, LET THEM HELP YOU!








Ryan, I'm still open to resolving your issues with you, but how can I fix things if I don't even know, and if I don't even have your contact info? Since you are USRT's customer, I don't even have your contact information, you are not even in our database.
We have a good reputation for a reason, regardless of this post and what you claim, we'll continue to serve our customers (who contact us







) to the fullest of our abilities








Thanks,


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ryan, you're obviously furious at us, thus the most hateful post I've ever seen publicly against us








On one hand, you're seem legitimately miffed, so I feel the need to apologize. On the other hand, much of what you've said is simply not true, out of context or has been mischaracterized to make 034 look worse than reality.
You contacted me/us once, during that 1-hour talk, your beef was that our harness took longer than 2 hours to install. My reply, "We don't quote 2 hours install times, where the heck did you get that idea?!" I believe Chris ended up charging about 6-8 hours or so, much more reasonable and what should be expected when its all said and done.
Apart from that talk, we never spoke about any of the problems you claim to have. To get to the truth, I just called up Chris at C&M, he was a straight shooter on how we screwed up:
1 - We sent the wrong TPS connector on the harness compared to the TB you were sent, Chris swapped on the correct connector, simple fix, we were not notified of this problem, we would happily have fixed it.
and 
2 - The resistor connections broke in the harness, Chris says he called and spoke with Christian and there were able to figure it out relatively quickly.
Again, I was not notified of either of these situations which I would have happily fixxed.
WRT to the coil cover, its true, we don't give out free product, why should we? You were offered a discount (to basically cost) on an order of your choice, maybe you misunderstood this as "free", I apologize if that's the case.
Up until now, I wasn't even sure what your name was, I called Chris and he was nice enough to let me know who you are so I could go back and review your order. Technically, you purchased all this product through Scott at USRT, you didn't purchase it directly from us, we certainly didn't make $3300 from this sale.
The lesson here, if you are working with a reputable company and you have issues with their product (which is inevitable), CALL THEM, WORK WITH THEM, LET THEM HELP YOU! 








Ryan, I'm still open to resolving your issues with you, but how can I fix things if I don't even know, and if I don't even have your contact info? Since you are USRT's customer, I don't even have your contact information, you are not even in our database.
We have a good reputation for a reason, regardless of this post and what you claim, we'll continue to serve our customers (who contact us







) to the fullest of our abilities








Thanks,

Javad,
I definatly appreciate your post on this thread and it does show that 034 does care about its customers.. But I have talked with people over at 034 more than once.. I know that you are especially busy and sometimes cannot always talk.
But, at the same time.. All these problems were after the fact that I was told I would get the product at "X" amount of time and it never happened.. I was told you could install the system in 2-4 hours.. Which I thought if a company that didnt install alot of 034 SEM's would do it in a few extra hours wouldnt be necessarily outrageous but when I was sent all these wrong parts and had Chris call 034 and ask them to send us out different parts they said I would have to pay for them and it would be out of my pocket.. SO after that comment I decided to let Chris take and reigns and fix the issues. 
These problems should have been addressed alot sooner than now and it makes me sad that a post on vortex has gotten a quicker response than Chris or I trying to contact people at 034. Who knows calls could have been missed/forgotten or emails lost.. Who knows.. But i have tried to contact 034 and after a week or so without a response I left it to the one person who seemed to be accessible and able to fix the issue without a problem.
Thats why I am miffed.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (UBER1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER1.8t* »_
Javad,
I definatly appreciate your post on this thread and it does show that 034 does care about its customers.. But I have talked with people over at 034 more than once.. I know that you are especially busy and sometimes cannot always talk. 

I am busy, but my cell # is listed on our website, I answer 100+ emails a day, I'm always available. In fact, you called once to speak about the "2-hour" expectation, we spoke the first time, no? I know Chrsitan spoke with Chris once, other than that, there has been no contact, please don't make it sound like you were forth coming with these problems, you were not I'm sorry.

_Quote »_
But, at the same time.. All these problems were after the fact that I was told I would get the product at "X" amount of time and it never happened.. I was told you could install the system in 2-4 hours.. 

Again, no one from this company ever told you 2-4 hours, that's just incredibly unrealistic, no one here is ignorant enough to think that's the case, plus, you made your purchase through USRT, not 034Motorsport, so you were never in contact with anyone from this company during your purchase process.

_Quote »_ Which I thought if a company that didnt install alot of 034 SEM's would do it in a few extra hours wouldnt be necessarily outrageous but when I was sent all these wrong parts and had Chris call 034 and ask them to send us out different parts they said I would have to pay for them and it would be out of my pocket.. SO after that comment I decided to let Chris take and reigns and fix the issues. 

If we failed to ship you product you paid for, why would we charge you to ship it?? This makes absolutely no sense, does it? 

_Quote »_
These problems should have been addressed alot sooner than now and it makes me sad that a post on vortex has gotten a quicker response than Chris or I trying to contact people at 034. 
 
Again, simply not true, you made very little effort to contact us about this, I bend over backwards for our customers every day.

_Quote »_Who knows calls could have been missed/forgotten or emails lost.. Who knows.. But i have tried to contact 034 and after a week or so without a response I left it to the one person who seemed to be accessible and able to fix the issue without a problem.
Thats why I am miffed. 

We are known for our quick contact and turnaround of emails and phone calls, like you say, maybe that was the case, who knows? 

_Quote »_I placed my order with 034 the beginning of Summer/End of Spring

Totally not true, you are/were USRT's customer, was Scott notified of any of these issues? Granted, we FULLY support our distributor customers, but to say you purchased directly from us simply isn't true.
I am the president of 034Motorsport, when I'm in a situation where I'm not satisfied with the service I've recieved from a company, I go to the top and voice it to that person who can fix it the quickest before bashing them publically like this. Regardless, I'm still willing to make it right if you choose to let me, that's all I can offer at this point.










_Modified by [email protected] at 1:25 PM 11-8-2006_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (UBER1.8t)*

In my experience over the past 2 years, (from when I first purchased an 034 unit and installed it and now tuning it)... my $.02
I personally like the system, i find it pretty simple to use and to tune. As for needing the car to be running is totally in correct, but it would be nice if you had your ignition on so the 034 ECU had some power, that always helps








I've installed and tuned 2 034 ecu's on my ABA-T and on a mkIV 1.8T making the harness from the flying lead which they provide.
The only thing I absolutely do not like about the harness is the VR wires being shielded and wrapped (vr +,-,shield), perhaps this could be explained to me for the purpose....
For the DBC, the kit offered on 034 motorsports was specific to the motor/vehicle, but our cable is DEFINITLY atleat 2 feet longer than needed, it wraps around the battery as well. 
034 may claim wrong parts, but either way its what is specificied on their site, and they sent them out.
My advice to 034 for the DBC conversion would be to give some more indepth help on the conversion, perhaps with detailed picutures of orientation of the TB to the manifold and with the brackets since there are so many. ( I know my buddy had a hell of a time figuring it out)
As with motorgeek, in the begining a I found the forum to be extremely helpful. After 2 years it seems that the help that once was there is no longer lounging around or is too busy. I know I have personally made posts which don't get answered, as well as my buddy with his issues with his 1.8T. I'm almost fedup with motorgeek, but that maybe in the begining I got help which was too good to be true and I was getting use to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
The only thing I absolutely do not like about the harness is the VR wires being shielded and wrapped (vr +,-,shield), perhaps this could be explained to me for the purpose....

The VR output is a very sensitive voltage output, the wire is shielded to prevent any radiated voltage spikes to throw off the RPM signal, causing misfires due to the ECU getting erronous crank position information.

_Quote »_
As with motorgeek, in the begining a I found the forum to be extremely helpful. After 2 years it seems that the help that once was there is no longer lounging around or is too busy. I know I have personally made posts which don't get answered, as well as my buddy with his issues with his 1.8T. I'm almost fedup with motorgeek, but that maybe in the begining I got help which was too good to be true and I was getting use to it.

I apologize if you're not 100% happy with Motorgeek, its an open user forum, people come and go, posting vary's as different people get busy or move onto other things in life, etc. I will say Nate and I strive to respond to every post, but sometimes I get SO busy with customer support of those contacting me directly, I have to take a break from MG to stay caught up.
My suggestion is if you have or need support, contact me directly since these are the inquiries I prioritize the most http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

First of all wizardofod and buboniccorrado, you guys have been absolutely no help to this thread at all. You guys are the ones who really need to grow up. Ryan didn't come in here "bashing" 034 at all, he was simply stating his experience and facts of things that happened throughout this whole process. There is NOTHING wrong with giving a product review, no matter which way it swings. Just because it didn't support your beloved 034, doesn't mean his points aren't valid. Ryan is one of my best friends, and I talk to him nearly every day. All summer he of course informed me of the progress and lack there of regarding his car. He told me about EVERY single issue he had with 034 as they happened. Don't think he is blowing smoke up someones ass because he's not, this is the stuff that happened....period.
I can appreciate the fact that Nate and Javad were able to come in here and try to clear some things up. Although calling a customer a liar in a public forum simply doesn't look good coming from the president of the company. Standard business practice....you admit to your wrongs and you fix them, no questions asked. 
It's good you are willing to try to clear things up with Ryan. He paid extra money for a "custom" harness which alot of extra time was spent on just repairing the damage. Even though Chris supposedly only charged him 6-8 hours on the install, I know that he cut him a break, and didn't dick him over. Hell shoot Chris some money for the time he wasted on it. I'm sure he very well could have charged him 30+ hours for the install alone, but he didn't. Also Ryan put a rush on this order in order to get it in a faster time than usual. This didn't happen at all when his system wasn't ready for well over a month, after he was told it would be a week-week and a half. Ryan missed as he said earlier his deadline for the car, and was not able to display it in USRT's booth as was planned. He also paid to have it air shipped, which why the hell did it matter anyway, since the system was soo late in getting to him in the first place. Finally his car is back in the shop again at NGP. They are having to troubleshoot wiring issues yet again to get his car back on the road. That is just more money out of his pocket. I think a full or partial refund at the LEAST for some of these things he paid for above and beyond the base system is in order. Now granted he bought his stuff from Scott, and Scott has to mark them up a bit, there is still money that he paid which was not given to him in return in the form of a quality product.
I used to be a waiter at a restaurant. Whenever I screwed up, I immediately got the manager involved. Whenever the kitchen screwed something up, again got the manager involved. Whenever a customer just wasn't satisfied overall, you guessed it, manager was involved. Why did I do this? I didn't want it to affect my tips on the night. Why did the manager do it? Because they didn't want the customer to leave with a bad taste in their mouth...no pun intended. The bad view of the restaurant could not only turn into lost business and revenue from them, but potentially from anyone they talk to. My manager would pretty much comp whatever the problem area was, as well as give out gift cards in order for them to come back for another visit.
Now I know that the amount of money you pay at a restaurant, doesn't exactly compare to what you pay for a SEM system, but the principle behind both is the same. I know some people do this crap as restaurants often because they are cheap and want free crap, but trust me this is not the case with Ryan. If you knew how much money he dropped on this setup, and what he is planning for his next setup, you would know that he is not looking for that extra handout. I think it is important to help him out in someway however. Don't offer him a damn t-shirt or an at cost valve cover, that's just a slap in the face. Do something that will make him think differently about your company. You all claim to be innovators, and the best in the business, so go ahead and live up to it.....


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

well said


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The VR output is a very sensitive voltage output, the wire is shielded to prevent any radiated voltage spikes to throw off the RPM signal, causing misfires due to the ECU getting erronous crank position information.
I apologize if you're not 100% happy with Motorgeek, its an open user forum, people come and go, posting vary's as different people get busy or move onto other things in life, etc. I will say Nate and I strive to respond to every post, but sometimes I get SO busy with customer support of those contacting me directly, I have to take a break from MG to stay caught up.
My suggestion is if you have or need support, contact me directly since these are the inquiries I prioritize the most http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, as for interferrence with the VR sensor, that is what I thought








What is the recomendation for attaching the shield wrap to the harness? sometimes I find this tricky, since the shield is very delicate.
I understand about your time/priority and responding to posts, sometimes you just gotta get your own work done.
As for Paullwaull:
I thought you were very well spoken, and some of which I agree to what you said. For the install and the hours taken just seems to me to be horse play. NO install has taken me that kind of time, even with custom mounting the unit or what not. I can see 8 hours of labor, but close to 30 seems to be a stretch. I do understand the extra time though for fixing a harness which would be too short, and trouble shooting. My only question is if the install was done properlly the first time, there should be almost no trouble shooting at all, is that because of inexperienced installation?


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 5:20 PM 11-8-2006_


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (paullwaull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_Ryan didn't come in here "bashing" 034 at all, he was simply stating his experience and facts of things that happened throughout this whole process. 

He was bashing, misrepresenting facts, and being a tool in general.
The starter of this thread is a tool, and so are you.
Personal opinion.


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
As for Paullwaull:
I thought you were very well spoken, and some of which I agree to what you said. For the install and the hours taken just seems to me to be horse play. NO install has taken me that kind of time, even with custom mounting the unit or what not. I can see 8 hours of labor, but close to 30 seems to be a stretch. I do understand the extra time though for fixing a harness which would be too short, and trouble shooting. My only question is if the install was done properlly the first time, there should be almost no trouble shooting at all, is that because of inexperienced installation?


The install was done at C&M Performance. They have a great rep on the street and the track. I highly doubt it had to do with a lack of expertise. I wasn't there, so I honestly couldn't tell you what all was happening at all moments. I do know that ALOT of extra time was spent on figuring out alot of the stuff that other people have already mention, that doesn't even include the time spent on "fixing" the harness. The only person would could probably best answer your question would be Chris or Mike. Sorry, that's the best I can do.

_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_
He was bashing, misrepresenting facts, and being a tool in general.
The starter of this thread is a tool, and so are you.
Personal opinion.

As for you.....
You really have no idea http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
A tool is defined as a person manipulated by another for the latter's own ends. Ryan nor I am that, find a better word....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (UBER1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_
There is NOTHING wrong with giving a product review, no matter which way it swings.

Oh yes there is because the next guy out there who wants to purchase an SEM system takes into account both LIES and the TRUTH.This affects 034's buisness and its threads like this that cause "rumours" to spread.Ever heard about the 1 bad apple?

_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_*Ryan didn't come in here "bashing" 034 at all*, he was simply stating his experience and facts of things that happened throughout this whole process.
 
Hmm...Its a good thing stu didnt black hole the previous thread.

_Quote, originally posted by *UBER1.8t* »_
034 = POS



_Quote, originally posted by *UBER1.8t* »_
Oh please.. 034 "customer service" is a real whole



_Quote, originally posted by *UBER1.8t* »_
I would never recommend 034 or ever buy it again. What a waste of $


Yup I would say the above isnt bashing at all.








Let me give you a little example of how your thread affects companies and there name:

_Quote, originally posted by *16vgti2* »_*wow i was looking at 034*, thanks for the heads up man

because of what you have said and the "image" you have portrayed about 034 as a company,you now have someone "agreeing" with you,hence:

_Quote, originally posted by *16vgti2* »_well said

someone who only sees the window from the outside,rather than from the inside and someone who will more than likely NOT support 034 as a company.

_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_this is the stuff that happened....period.

And no one is denying that it did happen.Whats being denied is the fact that Ryan or whoever claims that e contacted 034 on numourous occasions to solve this issue and nothing was ever done.
look I Have dealt with 034 from since the beginning and MANY others have.What is being portrayed in this thread sounds NOTHING like 034 customer support.Long story short,Javad has cleared up his side of the story by even TALKING with Chris @ C&M and addressing this situation himself.
Javad mentioned this part many times:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you made very little effort to contact us about this.

If I spent $1000US on a part and it wasnt up to my expectations due to some errors then I would be pissed too but if the creater of said part contacted me to address my concerns I would act like a man and try to deal with the situation in a respectable manner.
Bottom line... you and your friend are set on destroying 034's name.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (paullwaull)*

I'm not trying to call anyone a liar, but imagine if you were in my position, someone comes and publically states "facts" that don't jive with your reality, I apologize, but I'm going to state things the way I saw them.
Again, Ryan didn't deal with us directly, the bought through USRT, there was no rush that was placed on the order, a lot of these "facts" are new to me.
I'd love to contact Ryan, but again, he is USRT's customer, I"ve stated about 18 times that I'd love him to contact me and work something out. I have never refused to do this.
I admitted that we made mistakes, I talked to Chris this morning and the harness wasn't as much of a "mess" as you're making out to be, as I said, I believe we're being very unfarily represented by Ryan. 
The harness we shipped to Ryan we ship to all our customers, no one else has had to lengthen a harness for any reason, we're still not sure why this needed to be done. We don't "normally deal with racecars", 95% of our customers are street drivers, not track drivers.
Again, RYAN, contact me if you want resolution, or email me your contact info so I can call you, not sure what more I can do but be open and willing to help you.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (paullwaull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_
As for you.....
You really have no idea http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
A tool is defined as a person manipulated by another for the latter's own ends. Ryan nor I am that, find a better word.... 

Well the filters wouldn't let me use the word I wanted to, so 'tool' seemed like an appropriate substitution.
I'll give you a hint to what it was... A**hat


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (Wizard-of-OD)*

Look man, it is important for other customers to know all aspects of a system. You can't sit there and expect someone to believe that a product is perfect, because none are at all. You seem to have in your mind that 034 is error free, and for you to think that is ridiculous. Ryan was giving his side of the story, and putting a warning out there for others to consider before they drop a couple grand. People need to know the facts before they make an informed decision. Yes there are alot of other threads regarding the good things about 034, 1 bad thread isn't going to destroy their reputation, so calm down dude. You act as if you own stock in the company or something. If this thread has lead two people away from 034, than it is up to Javad and his company to proove to them otherwise. If they are such a great company that they claim as well as you, this thread should have no impact whatsoever on their opinion.
I said Ryan did not come in "here" being the forced induction forums and bash. Yes he said some things in the 1.8t forums, but that thread got locked, and he decided to write more of a mature product review instead of just ranting.
You talk as if you are the man, and when it comes to 034 you are the know all be all. Man you sure are cool that you know ALL the 034 owners on vortex...wow, I'm happy for you man, you are quite the special on. Obviously you don't know Ryan at all, and guess what I do...woohoo, do I get a cupcake now?
Again obvioulsy there is alot of miscommunication between 034 and Ryan and what all was said through conversations and such. You will obviously side with 034 because of your wierd loyalty, I'll side with Ryan because he is my boy. That doesn't matter though, each side thinks differently, no one will ever agree.
If you really think that Ryan and myself are "destroying" 034's name, than they obviously have a pretty terrible name to begin with. For such a "great" company it should take a hell of alot more than 1 thread to ultimately bring them to their untimely death and bankruptcy filing.....


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ryan's car is not a racecar, nor will it ever be. His car is a street car, and his daily driver. When you talked to Chris did you ask him why it was lengthened? I believe Ryan told you why. He said there wasn't enough slack to get the ecu into the the raintray, let alone the interior where he wanted it. If you want to call him, I can get you his number, but he is at work right now. It's just said that now you are willing to try to clear things up with him, when this should have been done months ago....


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_
Well the filters wouldn't let me use the word I wanted to, so 'tool' seemed like an appropriate substitution.
I'll give you a hint to what it was... A**hat

So wait aren't you one of those whole told Ryan to grow up? Naming calling is definitely the grown up thing to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the coolest guy on the block


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (paullwaull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_
I said Ryan did not come in "here" being the forced induction forums and bash. Yes he said some things in the 1.8t forums, but that thread got locked, and he decided to write more of a mature product review instead of just ranting.

Sorry,I guess when you forum hop its not considered bashing.








The thread was locked because Ryan bitched,Javad replied offering a solution and nothing was done.

_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_
You will obviously side with 034 because of your wierd loyalty

Has absolutely nothing to do with loyalty.I call Apples apples and oranges oranges....I have been on neutral ground and this is what I observed as stated before:
* No attempt made by Ryan to post his problems/concerns on Motorgeek. - then again why should he right?
* No attempt to take Javad up on his offer of help.
* continuous repetition that he was not "cared" for when there are people who are willing to help him out.
Jesus use some common sense....does this sound anything like how a company treats a client?








The ball is in your court,Ryan has pretty much decided that instead of taking Javad up on his offer,he is going to sit down here and say he exhausted all of his options when in actual fact *HE NEVER DID.*This is going to pretty much be my last post because you 2 seem to be set in your ways.
Good Luck.


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hmm I dont know but looking it from my point of view (unbias) looks like this guy has been pissed off for the simple fact that he didnt get what he paid for, they say customer is always right. To me it dosent look like he didnt exhaust all his possibilities, looks like it cost him arn and leg to get it right. Everyone starts a project with a sum of $$ in mind, if costs double for a reason when someone is to blame then they should sort it out specially when its a company. Money dont grow on trees.
I would be pretty pissed off if the wiring loom supplied by sds would be too short or missing parts. No standalone is exaclty plug and play even tho some companies boost up ease of setup ect ect basically what the product is not in reality.
Maybe you should have gone *SDS*










_Modified by Rado.16vT at 5:04 PM 11-8-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (paullwaull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_ It's just said that now you are willing to try to clear things up with him, when this should have been done months ago....

What's the saying, _dammed if you do, dammed if you don't_? 
As I've said, this is the first I'm hearing about any of these problems, how can I resolve a situation the customer does not make me aware of? 
As I've say many times already, I've posted all my contact info for Ryan to contact me, if you'd be nice enough to give me his contact info, I'll contact him myself (if he's ok with it). 
This is the last anyone from 034Motorsport will post in this thread, in-fighting and vendetta's aside, we're here to help our customers fultill their tuning needs the best we can. 
*Long live hard core tuning and huge HP*








Cheers,


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

the thoughts and words of a third party(friend) should not be takin into account. for like he said HE WAS NOT THERE.


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_ the thoughts and words of a third party(friend) should not be takin into account. for like he said HE WAS NOT THERE.

You are right, I was not there, but he told me every single thing which he wrote. I'm just vouching for what he told me. Good input


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

so if he told you everything that he already wrote, why are you playing the role of the parrot!?


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm backing him up right now as people talk **** about him. He's been at work all evening, so that's why he hasn't been able to say anything. Everyone thinks he is lying and making stuff up, I'm saying that he isn't making stuff up. He told me the stuff, and I believe him since he's never lied to me before.
Contrary to what you think, I am allowed to have an opinion about this whole situation as well. Just because I'm the "parrot" and the "third party" I can state things just like the rest of you in this thread.....


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

k jus checking


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Sorry,I guess when you forum hop its not considered bashing.








The thread was locked because Ryan bitched,Javad replied offering a solution and nothing was done.
Has absolutely nothing to do with loyalty.I call Apples apples and oranges oranges....I have been on neutral ground and this is what I observed as stated before:
* No attempt made by Ryan to post his problems/concerns on Motorgeek. - then again why should he right?
* No attempt to take Javad up on his offer of help.
* continuous repetition that he was not "cared" for when there are people who are willing to help him out.
Jesus use some common sense....does this sound anything like how a company treats a client?








The ball is in your court,Ryan has pretty much decided that instead of taking Javad up on his offer,he is going to sit down here and say he exhausted all of his options when in actual fact *HE NEVER DID.*This is going to pretty much be my last post because you 2 seem to be set in your ways.
Good Luck.










Well like I have posted before I have tried to contact 034 before.. Who knows what happened and how things got mixed up and maybe Javad never got any wind of any of the conversations.. Maybe a handfull.. But should have been more and definatly should have had a conversation with him.. I dont disagree with that.. 
In another post about how money doesnt grow on trees.. I was working all summer at a golf course 6 am till almost 10 pm everyday with an almost 2 hour commute and by the time I got home I wasnt in any mood to call 034 to try to figure out what the problem with the car was since I wasnt working on it. Why would I post in the motorgeek forum when I didnt know EXACTLY what was wrong with it until I visited the shop and talked to Chris. Should I have called the shop EVERY SINGLE day to ask Chris what was going on and sound like a nagging person.. No. I decided to wait and let a professional install the system and talk to him about the issues he was having.
All the issues I have known about are the ones that C&M have run into and also my tuner. Neither of which are inexperienced and their tuning/work show that very well.
My original thread had alot of comments from my friends and I was just mad at the fact that the car was back in the shop again for the xxxxth time. That doesnt suprise me because reliability isnt something that sprouts out of your car when you cut out the stock harness and plug in the 034.
As far as contacting Scott to talk to Javad I did so more than once and Scott was fully aware of my issues.. Now if Scott didnt contact 034 thats not my fault but a company shouldnt say that they arent responsible for fixing an issue just because it wasnt purchased right through them. *Although Javad isnt saying that..* (just in general.)
I am going to be speaking with Javad in the up coming days or whenever I get a quick moment.. Working as many hours as I do doesnt allow alot of free time to give anyone a call. But I will try my best to call Javad and see what him and I can hash out over the phone. I think alot of what I said was taken to be alot more mean than I had originally meant. Quote me all you want. 
This thread was meant to just show my experience.. Thats all. 
To everyone that wants to bash me and call me a tool.. Thats fine you have every right. But I dont know why you like calling people tools for trying to write a mature product review and give people honest explantion of their experience with the company good or bad.

Cheers


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (UBER1.8t)*


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (UBER1.8t)*

All and all I hope you get everything worked out correctly, I know I've had my fair share of mishaps and of course its very fustrating at first and tempers rise. After a while things calm down and the picture becomes easier to look at.
I hope after it is all said and done you will post some pics and dyno sheet, I'm pretty interested







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
I hope after it is all said and done you will post some pics and dyno sheet, I'm pretty interested







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah seriously, I haven't even seen the car finished up yet, let alone had a ride in it....


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (paullwaull)*

There is a lot that has been said in this thread, but i will only add that my experience with 034 has been excellent, they have been helpful, their product has been top notch, and the harness fit perfectly to the length i asked. Javad is doing his best to offer a system that can be catered to everyone and individual systems at the same time, and this is no easy task. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to 034efi.


----------



## Spooled20v (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (theflygtiguy)*

Product Reviews are not done by people that buy a product from a middle man, have somebody else install the product, have somebody else (use) tune the product, and plan to have it all done by WF in a rush so that they can just enjoy the benefits of having a BT tuned car with small knowledge in getting it all to happen. I'm sorry you had a bad experience (not a product review) but welcome to the world of custom FI; you've gotta pay to play; no "kit" or "PNP" actually exists even though many companies try hard to simplify the process. Each scenario is unique and issues like this come up on a daily basis. If you're going to have some other competent person do the work for you and exaggerate the problems after you and your buddy hear it second hand, then you have no right to write a "Product Review". The fact that Javad is willing to compensate you for any mishaps his company might have made in your unique scenario should be proof enough that 034 stands by their product, even though you technically didn't purchase it from them (no disrespect to Scott @ USRT) but most companies would tell you if you could even get a hold of them that you're up S*** creek. I'd say let this be a lesson learned and when you get the car up and running, I'd love to hear a product review on how easy it is to tune and how much power you're getting and how you're so glad you didn't have to burn 53 eproms to get it done. Oh and post pics too, you'll get more hits.
Good Luck and Welcome


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

Watch out for that javad guy you never know when they might mail you a box of cereal.


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (801pete)*

Can't believe this guy tried this again on this forum too. 034 is a rock solid company. The parts they send you are what you specify for....so if you have no idea what you need and yes somebody to death over the phone...your going to get wrong parts. 
Standalone is a powerful tool....but only in the right hands. As a stage Ic user....I'll admit that 034 does take some time to get use to....(seems kinda hokey at first)....but once you read the tunning manual a few times and start driving around tunning it....its pretty sweet. 
I think its really low of this guy trying to bash 034 just because he was clueless....and then trying to hide behind his claim that this was a "product review" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif In order to review a product correctly...you must have some first ahnd experience with the company and its product....










_Modified by bongoRA3 at 2:37 AM 11-10-2006_


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

Generally you should have some basis for comparison as well lol


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*

the squeaky wheel get's the oil. . . buyers have to be more apprehensive than sellers because the money leaves one pocket and goes to another. When you invest into a product, you buy an entitlement as well. That is, an opinion and a right to state it.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_ Can't believe this guy tried this again on this forum too. 034 is a rock solid company. The parts they send you are what you specify for....so if you have no idea what you need and yes somebody to death over the phone...your going to get wrong parts. 
Standalone is a powerful tool....but only in the right hands. As a stage Ic user....I'll admit that 034 does take some time to get use to....(seems kinda hokey at first)....but once you read the tunning manual a few times and start driving around tunning it....its pretty sweet. 
I think its really low of this guy trying to bash 034 just because he was clueless....and then trying to hide behind his claim that this was a "product review" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif In order to review a product correctly...you must have some first ahnd experience with the company and its product....









_Modified by bongoRA3 at 2:37 AM 11-10-2006_

I dont think its low to try to write a product review of my experiences with the system/ the company at all.. It was my experience my review of the product; and since when am I clueless.. You need to know more about me before posting none sense..
But that aside Javad and I talked over the phone on my lunch break.. (which I usally never get.. even though it was at 10:30 p.m.) We both expressed out sides of the stories and our concerns there in..
Javad is a stand up gentleman and for that matter 034. I was just dissapointed from my own expectations of the system and I do admit the situation should have been handled behind close doors and not in the public forum. But in my own defense I felt justified with what everything that happened in general. Again, that aside 034 is willing to work with me and work everything out.
034 does stand behind its product and truely wants to deliver top notch service for its customers even if its bought through a Second party. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Javad and 034.
*end of thread*


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Product Review: SEM 034 EFi Stage IIc - 1.8t BT (UBER1.8t)*

this is the first bad thing ive heard of 034. im still gonna buy a setup. fu ck it. you cant blame a efi company for a shops shi tty work. maybe the shop aint all that good?


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 8:26 AM 11-11-2006_


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_When you invest into a product, you buy an entitlement as well. That is, an opinion and a right to state it. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

